# Neue Auflage des Fachbuches STEP7-Crashkurs



## WeissT (14 Januar 2008)

Der STEP7-Crashkurs Extended ist nun bereits in der 6. Auflage erschienen.
Das Buch bietet eine umfassende Einführung in die STEP7-Programmiersprache, die sowohl für Anfänger als auch für fortgeschrittene Programmierer geeignet ist. 
Die Themengebiete reichen von Verknüpfungsoperationen, Zeiten, Zählern bis hin zu Sprungoperationen, arithmetischen Operationen, Analogwertverarbeitung, indirekter Adressierung uvm..
Die Themengebiete werden dabei mit zahlreichen Beispielen vorgestellt, welche mit der beigelegten Programmiersoftware programmiert und simuliert werden können.

Neben der Sprache STEP7 wird auch der Umgang mit den Automatisierungsgeräten der Reihe S7-300 behandelt. Dazu zählen beispielsweise die Themen Aufrufumgebung, Hardwarekonfiguration und Fehlerdiagnose (Diagnosepuffer, USTACK, BSTACK). 

In Beispielen wird die Vernetzung von S7-SPSen über MPI (Globaldatenkommunikation), Profibus-DP (integrierte DP-Schnittstelle, Profibus-CPs, intelligente DP-Slaves) und Industrial Ethernet (projektierte TCP, UDP, ISO-on-TCP-Verbindungen) gezeigt. Neben der eigentlichen Vernetzung und Handhabung wird auch die Fehlersuche innerhalb der einzelnen Bussysteme erläutert.

Weitere im Buch behandelte Sachverhalte sind die Fernwartung von SPS-Systemen über die Telefonleitung (Analog/ISDN) oder über das Internet, die Verwendung eines SPS-Analyzers zur Fehlersuche und der Einsatz einer Kommunikations-DLL um mit eigenen PC-Applikationen über MPI, Profibus-DP oder Ethernet auf eine S7-SPS zugreifen zu können.

Eine S7-Befehlsliste und eine Übersicht der aktuellen S7-CPUs, sowie kompatibler S7-SPSen runden das Buch ab und machen es somit zum idealen Nachschlagewerk für den SPS-Programmierer.

Der STEP7-Crashkurs Extended ist in zwei Varianten erhältlich. Die eine Variante wird mit der DEMO-Version von WinSPS-S7 V4 geliefert, deren Laufzeitbeschränkung über das Internet aufgehoben werden kann. Diese DEMO-Version enthält Einschränkungen bzgl. der Größe der simulierbaren SPS-Programme. Die zweite Variante enthält die Standardversion von WinSPS-S7 V4. Diese Vollversion hat keine Einschränkungen bzgl. der Größe der zu simulierenden SPS-Programme und kann zur Programmierung des S7-kompatiblen SPS-Systems 100V von VIPA verwendet werden. Des Weiteren kann diese Standardversion kostengünstig zu einer Profiversion von WinSPS-S7 V4 aufgerüstet werden.

Weiter Informationen unter
www.mhj-software.de


----------



## TommyG (14 Januar 2008)

Danke,

die ältere Auflage hat mir schon oft aus der Verständnipatsche geholfen 

Greetz, tom


----------

